
After 11 years, I’m finally ready to pay for the app we’ve built - sunpatel
https://theioradlife.com/after-11-years-im-finally-ready-to-pay-for-the-app-we-ve-built-ef1d7f9a4873
======
hguhghuff
No link to the website. No explanation of what it is. Close tab.

